# Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Dustin Duncan - [Wister, Oklahoma]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Dustin Duncan*

*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Dustin Duncan* - [Wister, Oklahoma]








_*PoliceOne Member since 01/29/2008*_











ODMP

*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 28

*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Incident Details:* Deputy Dustin Duncan was killed in an automobile accident at approximately 6:00 am while driving on U.S. Highway 270, near Wister.

His patrol car collided with an oncoming pickup truck, killing Deputy Duncan.

*End of Watch: *Monday, February 4, 2008

*Eastern Okla. deputy sherff has fatal car crash

*The Associated Press

WISTER, Okla. - An eastern Oklahoma deputy sheriff has been killed in a two-car collision in LeFlore County.

The Oklahoma Highway Patrol says 28-year-old Latimer County Deputy Dustin Duncan of Cameron died in the crash on U.S. Highway 270 near Wister just before 6 Monday morning.

Troopers say Duncan was eastbound in his patrol car when he crossed the center line of the highway and crashed into a pickup truck driven by Brannon Oden of Cedarville, Arkansas.

Oden was treated and released at a Fort Smith hospital.​


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

GOD Bless him and his family...thank you for all you've done


----------

